# Update on Sandy, a bengal kitten (& Anakin, a Russian Blue)



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

A few of you may remember Sandy. She's my now not-so-new kitten - 7 months old. I got her when she was 13 weeks. She's a bengal. 

A quick reminder of her when she was young...


























































... and now some more up-to-date photos, as she discovers the outside for the first time:












































































































Barney


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: An update on Sandy, a bengal kitten*

She's gorgeous! Grown up to be quite a beauty. (Her gray friend is a cutie too  ). 

And your photos are beautiful - what kind of camera are you using?

Fran


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: An update on Sandy, a bengal kitten*

Thanks Fran!

The camera is a DSLR - a Canon 1D Mark II to be specific (probably too much information!  )

We actually got Sandy to keep Anakin, our Russian Blue, company. He is 3 months older than Sandy - but the Savannah kitten we had with Anakin unforunately died aged 4 months.

So Sandy has come in, and she and Anakin are now best friends. Anakin has grown up well - we had problems with him initially, as he wasn't eating, but now he seems fine. 

Just for interest, a few photos of him as he has grown up:


































































































Barney


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Both are beautiful cats. Sorry to hear about your Savannah. I have always wanted one of them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! What a wonderful update and great photos! *I've always loved your photos!* ...and I *really* loved the pics of Sandy leaping after the toy in the back yard! How high can she jump?


----------



## catalat (Jul 6, 2009)

o my goodness your photos are fantastic! i could look at them for hours. your cats are gorgeous too..i would love to own a bengal one day..they are stunning.

are you on flickr by any chance?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I came back to look at your photos again, and I saw something I didn't see the first time around...

Does Sandy have a shaved area on her left flank? Is that how they did her spay?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Both cats are gorgeous, but my favorite picture was of Anakin and your daughter. So much love in that picture :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, you're taking a lot of calendar shots! What gorgeous kitties.


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!

Catalat - I am afraid I don't use flickr. Do you? I do use mac galleries sometimes (through mobileme) ...

Heidi - yes, this is how they did Sandy's spay - on her left hand side. The vet decided, given that she is so active, that she was less likely to tear if he did the spay to the side as opposed to on the underside of her tummy. But it does mean that the shaved fur is a bit more noticeable.

Bit worried about Anakin tonight  Suddenly discovered he's limping and got a really swollen right front paw. He was fine a few hours ago. Can't find anything lodged in it, so no idea what's caused it. But going to have to go to the vet tomorrow, clearly.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, poor Anakin! atback My first thought would be a reaction to a bug bite. Next came a wound (abcess) and finally injury.... I'm sure the vet will be able to help him, no matter what it is. 
*_I'm hoping for the bug-bite, only because I think that would heal the fastest._


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous cats and photos!


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks Desnbaby

Heidi - you were right! Bug bite! Amazing how the paw puffed up to three times the size - but then went down just as fast!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I knew it! I _knew it_! I *knew* I was psychoti... um... psych_o_? :? No. No, no, no!  I meant to say psy_chic_. Yeah, psychic. I'm psychic. :mrgreen: 


Yay! I'm very glad it went down quickly. Poor Anakin-kitty was probably miserable when it was swollen so tight.
h


----------

